# Casio Edifice Chronograph.



## thesaladman (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello Everybody, 

This is my first post here, and I'm not sure how this goes.

I recently bought a new Casio Edifice, with chronograph, which is pretty good, keeps time very well, my only problem is the chronograph, which isn't accurate.

The seconds timer hand, when stopped, ends up between the marks, and not accurately on the marks. Is there anyway to fix this problem? I've already done the whole 'pull crown to postion C, and then press button A' thing, which still lead me to the same result. Any ideas people?

Here's a pic of the watch -










Details about the watch - Details. Casio Edifice.

Sincerely,

TheSaladMan.

(P.S. I'm not sure if I've made myself clear, if not, just tell me what additional info is needed, Thank You  )


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

thesaladman said:


> The seconds timer hand, when stopped, ends up between the marks, and not accurately on the marks.
> 
> Is there anyway to fix this problem?


Is this a sweep second hand you're referring to, or a sub-dial second hand ?

If the error is consistent, it may just be a manufacturing assembly quality fault ....

Simply solved by carefully pulling off the relevant offending hand, and re-setting it on the mark.



Robert said:


> The second hand not lining up with the markers is a common problem I'm afraid. It annoys plenty of people on here.


There is of course the other issue, where quartz chrono's are often observed to miss their marks. 

Such as this classic Seiko advert from the 1980's - featuring a 7A38-7120:






Me ? I put it down to parallax errors ! :rofl:


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

The second hand not lining up with the markers is a common problem I'm afraid. It annoys plenty of people on here.

You could try taking it back to the retailer and try to see if one in stock does line up. I'll bet the staff look at you as if you're daft though.


----------



## thesaladman (Mar 5, 2010)

> Is this a sweep second hand you're referring to, or a sub-dial second hand ?
> 
> If the error is consistent, it may just be a manufacturing assembly quality fault ....
> 
> Simply solved by carefully pulling off the relevant offending hand, and re-setting it on the mark.





> The second hand not lining up with the markers is a common problem I'm afraid. It annoys plenty of people on here.
> 
> There is of course the other issue, where quartz chrono's are often observed to miss their marks.





> Such as this classic Seiko advert from the 1980's - featuring a 7A38-7120:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm talking about the sweep hand. Yes it does get rather annoying, especially when I don't know whether it's been 15 seconds, or 16 seconds gone by, these little things annoy me...I'll go check with the shop, and see it they can replace it with a better one, one that doesn't miss the mark


----------

